# Members, I Need Your Help with a Project



## TulsaJeff (Mar 11, 2010)

I am trying to come up with a giant list of products and manufacturers with their websites, contacts/owners name, phone number, email addresses, etc. in each of the categories below.

*My product categories so far are:*

 Smokers/Grills

Small Appliances

 Gadgets

 Wood Pellets, Chips & Chunks

 Gloves, Aprons, Mitts & Etc.

 Spices and Seasonings

Did I Miss Any Categories?
For instance, in smokers/grills I would have Lang, Brinkmann, Stumps, Traeger,Bradley, Etc. with each of their websites, any other info I could find and a short description of what they sell.

Lets put our heads together in this thread and list any and everything you can think of. I figure all of your combined knowledge is so much better than what I could come up with on my own.

I will take anything I can get as far as info so if all you know is the name of the company and what they sell then that is ok.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeff
Heres some for meat processing supplies
http://www.butcher-packer.com/
http://www.pospaper.com/butchersuppliesequipment.html
http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/

Gloves
http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/pr...4021132&pfx=EW

Just to name a few

SOB


----------



## morkdach (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeff heres another supplier for butcher products.
http://www.midwesternresearch.com


----------



## cheech (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't forget where to get casings from. I had the hardest time finding a place when I first started out.


----------



## walle (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeff, gotta plug one for my home town.
Beans/Chili/Hot Sauce/Spices - personal favorites are: the Jalepeno Hot Sauce, Bean Spice, and of course... Pinto Beans!

http://adobemilling.com/

How's the cook book coming?


----------



## mr mac (Mar 11, 2010)

Many of us here by definition are 'do-it-yourself' types and would rather fix than buy new (okay, in some cases) so how about adding repair/replacement parts for our gear?

Grill Parts

Also, how about the places to buy like some of the big box stores?

Lowe's Home Depot Wal-Mart Sam's Club Costco


----------



## mudduck (Mar 11, 2010)

wood chips gas burner for grills
http://gassmoker.com/index.htm

*Brass Control Valve / Knurled Needle Valve*
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

*Model 610: Electric Food Slicer*
by Chef's Choice
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=6324


*Digital Programmable Cooking Thermometer*
by Taylor, _Classic 1470 17.99 free shipping over 49.00_
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=3189

cast iron cook ware dutch oven burner fish cooker check it out
http://www.bayouclassicstore.com/


----------



## 3montes (Mar 11, 2010)

For Spices and Seasonings.
http://www.thespicehouse.com/
847 328 3711 

Store Locations:
*Evanston, IL*

1941 Central Street 
Evanston, IL 60201 
*Our Evanston store will be closed Monday - Wednesday, March 22-24, to install a new floor.* 
847-328-3711 (Phone)
847-328-3631 (Fax) 
*Hours:*

Monday - Friday9:00am-6:30pmSaturday10:00am-5:00pmSunday11:00am-3:00pm    
*Milwaukee, WI*

1031 North Old World Third Street 
Milwaukee, WI 53203 
888-488-0977 (Phone)
414-272-0977 (Phone)
414-272-1271 (Fax) 
*Hours:*

Monday - Friday9:00am-6:00pmSaturday9:00am-5:00pmSunday12 - 4pm    
*Chicago, IL*

1512 North Wells Street 
Chicago, IL 60610 

312-274-0378 (Phone)
312-274-0143 (Fax) 
*Hours:*

Monday - Saturday10:00am-7:00pmSunday10:00am-5:00pm      
*Milwaukee Public Market*

400 North Water Street 
Milwaukee, WI 53202 

414-431-0835 (Phone)

*Hours:*

Monday - Friday10:00am-7:00pmSaturday8:00am-6:00pmSunday10:00am-6:00pm  
*Geneva, IL*

577 South Third Street 
Geneva, IL 60134 

630-262-1777 (Phone)
630-262-1710 (Fax) 
*Hours:*

Monday - Friday10:00am-7:00pmSaturday10:00am-5:00pmSunday11:00am-5:00pm


----------



## 3montes (Mar 11, 2010)

For custom made smokers and grills:
http://www.bellfab.com/
918.852.9546
Heavy duty custom made smokers and grills, Several members here have them. His prices are very reasonable and wil custom make anything to your order.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 11, 2010)

These are great.. keep 'em coming!!


----------



## morkdach (Mar 11, 2010)

this place has them.
http://www.midwesternresearch.com


----------



## badfrog (Mar 11, 2010)

Seasonings, spices and dried ground peppers (in bulk if you want them that way!)
Penzeys  http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/shophome.html


----------



## ne.hunter (Mar 11, 2010)

Todd's LTD.
P.O. Box 4821
Des Moines, Iowa 50306
515-266-2276 

*You may e-mail us at:*
[email protected]
spices & cures they'er still working on their web site


----------



## rodbuilder (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is a site for grills/smokers...  http://www.greenmountaingrills.com/

Similar to Trager grills....  Green Mountain Grills....


----------



## badfrog (Mar 11, 2010)

these guys used to be a customer of mine...they make a great salsa (and other products too!)

http://www.greenmountaingringo.com/


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 11, 2010)

Build/Renovation sources:

Here is a source that I purchased "Hi-Temp Oven Door Gaskets"

www.davlyn.com



specifically the door gasket: ]http://www.davlyn.com/products/product.php?id=1

Sold in 25' length or 50' length = $56.25 or $100 plus shipping. Top quality stuff!


----------



## rangecop (Mar 11, 2010)

lemproducts.com has a great variety of grinders,knives casings, spices, etc.

makgrills.com has a very nice pellet grill/smoker that is made right here oin the good ol' USA


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 11, 2010)

www.americanspice.com http://excaliburseasoning.com/ www._makin*casing*.com_ 

.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2010)

There is a member here who signed up in December.
His name is dave and he has a product called "Dave's Dragon Dust" (currently sold out according to the website).
That stuff is absolutely amazing, it contains habaneros and chipotles among other peppers but it is incredibly delicious on everything from BBQ to scrambled eggs!

SMF member page
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/member.php?u=34711
Site link
http://www.dragonsdust.com/


----------



## placebo (Mar 11, 2010)

This guy looks to be building and selling some quality smokers in the Pacific Northwest. He is all over craigslist, nice looking rigs though!

http://samsnwbbqco.com/home


----------



## placebo (Mar 11, 2010)

Love JR's handy work also:

http://www.jrenterprises.com/smokers.html

This site also has some very nice rigs, great story about the owner too:

http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/inde...d=62&Itemid=82


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2010)

Well you asked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.butcher-packer.com/

http://www.columbiaspice.com/

http://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/home.php?cat=251

http://morton.elsstore.com/

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/shophome.html

http://www.spicebarn.com/

http://www.spicesetc.com/

http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php/cPath/92_21

http://www.sfherb.com/

http://www.herbco.com/

http://www.suttonsbayspices.com/Spices_and_Herbs.html

http://www.psseasoning.com/

http://www.brucefoods.com/

http://www.thespicehouse.com/

http://www.starwest-botanicals.com/c...es-seasonings/

http://www.cajunpowersauce.com/index.cfm

http://www.myspicer.com/

http://www.kck.com/

http://www.sausagemaker.com/

http://www.eldonsausage.com/

http://www.sausagesource.com/

http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/StoreFront.bok

http://www.harvestessentials.com/index.html

http://www.texastastes.com/p39.htm

http://www.teltru.com/default.aspx

http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/pr...x.asp?cls=7637

http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile3.htm

http://www.southern-pride.com/index.php

http://www.cajunfryer.com/

http://www.pigroast.com/index.html


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, Jerry!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Great information.. thank you!!

Thank all of you for the help.. this is really great.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm assuming you already have all the Head Country information, as well as Butcher BBQ's rub info.

You probably don't have Bill Lochner (Bill's Custom Cookers), Enid, OKlahoma.

Here's his website:  http://www.billscookers.com

His phone number is (580) 747-6740


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 11, 2010)

www.cookshack.com
www.bbqersdelight.com pellets
www.butchersbbq.com rubs and injections
www.olehickorypits.com


----------



## captsly (Mar 11, 2010)

Amazing sauces and other neat stuff:
http://www.cajunpowersauce.com/index.cfm

Bulk spices etc..
http://www.bulkfoods.com/products.asp


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2010)

A great source for spices with a great chile section, they're on the west/left coast. 
http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/

For grinders and other tools 
http://www.northerntool.com/

http://grizzlyindustrial.com/


----------



## meateater (Mar 12, 2010)

Jeff, here ya go. I work in the convention industry and always see smokers and bbq stuff. I just am so busy at this show I don't get to window shop. Scroll down to exhibitor list and below that is outdoor living section. 

http://www.nationalhardwareshow.com/en/Home/


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Jeff.  I want to put in my $0.02.  For those of us on a tight budget, or wifey has all the money:

http://www.chargriller.com/ 

for inexpensive grills / smokers that you can modify.  Nice little projects & you can still smoke / grill.  They are decent for first timers.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2010)

USA casings; Syracuse Casing Company:
http://www.makincasing.com/mm5/merch...ategory_Code=2

Chile Sauces/Chili Fixin's:
http://www.partnerschileco.com/

Cabela's:
http://www.cabelas.com/home.jsp;jses...equestid=93334

V-Sharp:
http://warthogsharp.com/

Big Time equipment provider:
http://www.kochequipment.com/index.php


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 12, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's help.. this is a fine list. If anyone thinks of anything else just add it. Not like Jerry left any for anyone else


----------

